
Researchers Hijack Storm Worm to Track Profits - Anon84
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2008/11/study_spam_still_profitable_at.html?hpid=sec-tech
======
ca98am79
Interesting - so one out of every 12.5 million spam email messages actually
works. I wonder what the rate is for the 419 scam

------
dhbradshaw
If they just had to pay 1 cent per email, the dynamics would be fundamentally
changed.

How might one make that happen?

~~~
Anon84
Bill Gates (among others) has already tried.
<http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/internet/03/05/spam.charge.ap/> If he failed, I
would say there isn't much hope of getting it done.

